# how far does a one lung hit deer go?



## lwood10 (Jan 26, 2009)

I think if you shoot a deer and hit one lung it will run 100 yards instead of 50. It will bleed out quickly but just not as quickly. All these "I hit one lung and it went a quarter mile" I just think you did not hit any lung at all if it went a quarter mile. Just curious. I hunt 25-30 feet up and most deer I shoot do run a little further (usually only get one lung at that height) but if it goes over 150-200 yards it was a bad shot. Also, I have never shot any brutes that some of you get to shoot, the deer here are relatively small.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

One lung hit deer can survive.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

800 yards, confirmed one lung hit when I opened her up, also not a very good blood trail.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry Lwood, but one lungers can go a very very long distance before laying up. I cannot go so far as to say they will survive and live on, but a mile or more would be nothing to a wounded deer running with other deer. Tough critters with an amazing will to survive.


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

200 lb buck I shot years ago in 1 lung went at minimal a half of mile. We did ki I him up once while tracking. Then left him alone for hours after that. Also one lunged a doe that went a few hundred yards before bedding. Was still alive the next day but could not move. Had to put another arrow in her. Have seen a couple deer that had bh damage to one lung and survived.

In other words they had bh and a few inches of shaft in them healed over with scar tissue and were killed by guys I knew. So it was not hear say. I a tuly witnessed both first hand.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

I clipped one lung on a buck when i was a teen, no pass thru. Tracked him for 3 days with blood. Thaught he was gone never to be found. On the fourth day came face to face with him at 8' in standing corn. He ran off slowly. Headed home got my bow, snuck along and kicked him up again no blood any where. He had the entrance plugged. On the seventh day i was rabbit hunting and found him still warm. He had bad infection and gangreen. Lung was tore up, they are tough animals.
This deer covered about a mile.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

lwood10 said:


> I think if you shoot a deer and hit one lung it will run 100 yards instead of 50. It will bleed out quickly but just not as quickly. All these "I hit one lung and it went a quarter mile" *I just think you did not hit any lung at all *if it went a quarter mile. Just curious. I hunt 25-30 feet up and most deer I shoot do run a little further (usually only get one lung at that height) but if it goes over 150-200 yards it was a bad shot. Also, I have never shot any brutes that some of you get to shoot, the deer here are relatively small.


I do agree with this, meaning MANY times the hunter just doesn't really know where/what they hit. But since there's no absolutes in hunting, you can't really put a number on something like a single lung hit.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> One lung hit deer can survive.


This!!! ^^^^


----------



## kwilson16 (May 14, 2007)

They will go far enough to make the track job very very difficult.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

410gage said:


> Sorry Lwood, but one lungers can go a very very long distance before laying up. I cannot go so far as to say they will survive and live on, but a mile or more would be nothing to a wounded deer running with other deer. Tough critters with an amazing will to survive.


A one lung hit deer can survive. Every hit is circumstantial every single time. There is no set in stone rule. I have seen a under lung drop I'm less than 20 yards and i gave seen one survive it one time

Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## Nimhates (Sep 30, 2008)

One lunged a doe Saturday night...steep angle shot that came out under her arm pit...watched it run and break the arrow off, so I know exactly where the exit was. Blood for 150yds...none after that...lost her. You are not right in your assessment...and I am unhappy, but it happened.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

One lungers can go a long way.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

As far as the other lung takes it.


----------



## jack mac (Feb 8, 2011)

Wednesday evening from a steep angle put a shot through one lung and opened the top right chamber of the heart on a mature doe. She ran over a hundred yards before expiring.
Tough as nails


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

A long ways and possible for a few days if not longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.preller (Feb 12, 2012)

one lung deer can survive.


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Depends on how much of the lung it got and the deer. I single lunged a buck Saturday afternoon and he went about 80 yards total. The Grim Reaper BH gave me an unbelievable blood trail, but he did run 40 yards and stop for about 20 minutes, then walked 40 yards and piled up.


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

I thought I put a great shot on a decent 8 pointer this year(2nd week oct). Behind shoulder 20yds. Had 18" of blood on arrow (no pass thru). Blood like a hose broke for 80yds had some bubbles in it so figured I had hit a lung. He stood there at about 100-120yds away for 30seconds or so and then trotted off.... NOT a drop of blood found after his 30second stand still. Spent HOURS looking for this deer. Buddy this week saw him and he has a mark on right side. Said he was chasing a doe.

He couldnt get a shot off so maybe ill get my redemption on this buck.

So a 1 lung buck can survive.


----------



## kahneyjd (Oct 2, 2011)

lwood10 said:


> I think if you shoot a deer and hit one lung it will run 100 yards instead of 50. It will bleed out quickly but just not as quickly. All these "I hit one lung and it went a quarter mile" I just think you did not hit any lung at all if it went a quarter mile. Just curious. I hunt 25-30 feet up and most deer I shoot do run a little further (usually only get one lung at that height) but if it goes over 150-200 yards it was a bad shot. Also, I have never shot any brutes that some of you get to shoot, the deer here are relatively small.


I disagree. Just this year, I shot a buck from 25' and 20 yrds. Got 1 lung liver and guts (I checked) The deer just walked off after the shot and kept walking until he died 400+ yrds later.


----------



## lwood10 (Jan 26, 2009)

I see more deer up high on the public land i hunt and assumed a one lung shot would do it. Seems sometimes it . Thanks for the replies, yes they are tough sometimes


----------



## bowhuntxt (Jul 24, 2012)

I had a 1 lung and liver hit deer go about 300 yards. steep angle and no exit made for very bad blood trail. Backed out for a few hours and went back and found him luckily


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

a deer hit in one lung can go forever and survive......that is fact !!


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

I shot a buck this year at 5 yards from 25 feet up and got 1 lung. Deer was recovered at 300 yards. There's no magic number a deer will travel after being shot in 1 lung or 2 .


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I like Meat said:


> a deer hit in one lung can go forever and survive......that is fact !!


Agree. I one lunged one last year snd ended up getting another one in him for the kill 3 days later.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ky Bob (Nov 11, 2003)

kwilson16 said:


> they will go far enough to make the track job very very difficult.


x2.................


----------



## nicodemo (Dec 4, 2008)

hit a buck high and got one lung, put a second arrow in him throught the same lung (he was quartering away hard on the second shot). tracked him the next morning and found hime 2 kilometers from where i shot him still alive. chased him a one more kilometer before he just gave up and died he wouldn't let me get close enough for a finishing arrow. could not believe he would have gone that far if i didnt see it my self.


----------



## Caligater (Jun 25, 2008)

I shot a small buck 8 days ago and got both lungs and the top of the heart with a 1.5" 3 blade BH and he made it around 150 yards. I was completely shocked he made it that far....but he did.


----------



## revcgoodman (Dec 1, 2005)

They can go a long long way, and sometimes they even live.


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

All these horror stories shouldn't deter everyone, 2 days ago I went out with my buddy to call and just watch. We hunt high on public land so we dont get busted as easy. Anyways I called in a little 7 point right before dark and he took the 10 yard shot. I watched it plain as day and seen the arrow enter high and back, I mean high! missed the spine by maybe a quarter inch. I said ut oh we arnt gonna find him, right after the shot. We listened as he ran 40 yards and stopped, as I was grunting, he then started to walk again (I'm thinking never gonna find this buck) then bang we heard him fall and breathing loud and wheezing while kicking and thrashing into a dead silence. We looked at each other and started to laugh and I said maybe he seen your face and died from laughing. In the end he just clipped the back side of the left lung and he made it about 60 yards total. So a one lung shot can kill a deer quickly, always remember to use SHARP broadheads and aim a little lower when they are close :wink:


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> One lung hit deer can survive.


Yup.


----------

